# Things are looking good!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Despite the poor deer hunting weather, in reality the winter is off to a great start for wildlife. No early snow and with the late corn harvest very little corn will be dug and so there will lots of feed available for wildlife as long as the snow depth is within reason. Quite frankly I like what I see!!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hopefully ND won't get hit by one of those rogue blizzards come April. That might help the cause too! Course that would never happen, would it?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

And if this is what the greenhouse affect is all about, I think that I am for it!! Since 97 we really have not had a winter in the Southcentral part of NoDak. Last year our max for snow depth was 6".


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

DON'T JINX IT!!!

We're only in the second inning of this no-hitter guys!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This is all true, but the spring weather is just as important to upland birds!


----------

